# floor mount, rear outlet toilet installation



## dsw (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm installing a floor mount, rear outlet toilet (Gerber Ultra Flush Pressure -Assist 21-310). The installation instructions are very clear but say nothing about how to attach the closet flange to the wall. This model is attached to both wall and floor.

Do I need to open the wall (drywall) and install blocking on both sides of the waste pipe to receive brass wood screws?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

It's not a waste pipe, it's a soil pipe. That was the first thing that told me that you are not a PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER. The second thing was the fact that you were honest enough to confess to being a carpenter (you get a browny point for honesty). NOW, GET YOUR COTTON PICKIN' HANDS OFF OF THE PLUMBING!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey *******! Sick' Em.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum - Forum Rules

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------

